

Southern California Edison IT workers 'beyond furious' over H-1B replacements - cratermoon
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2879083/southern-california-edison-it-workers-beyond-furious-over-h-1b-replacements.html

======
PhantomGremlin
I'm surprised that nobody has any comments. Are we just burned out discussing
this?

Here's what Americans should be doing, but aren't:

    
    
       Americans should be outraged that most of
       our politicians have sat idly by while
       outsourcing firms have hijacked the guest
       worker programs."

